# VirtualSoundStage



## Dr.Quest (Oct 30, 2013)

I did a search but I couldn't find any real discussions. Is anyone using this for placement? I downloaded the demo and fell in love with it right away and bought it soon after. To me it seemed to open things up in a nice way and placement was noticeable.
It has presets for most of the main libraries so it's very easy to set up.
Just curious what others think of it.
Cheers,
J


----------



## BenG (Oct 30, 2013)

I think it's great, really cleaned up my mixes as well as adding noticeable depth and realism in my template.

I am using all the presets as you mentioned and everything sits well immediately placement wise. No need to spend hours matching all your libraries so their are situated correctly.

Nice GUI, easy to use, effective and very reasonably priced. What's not to like?


----------



## Erik (Oct 30, 2013)

It is one of the best pieces of software in this area I have ever seen. Period.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 30, 2013)

It's probably the best plugin for room placement if one cannot afford Mir or Ircam Spat. You do have to use a separate reverb to add tail , but VSS is big bang for the buck and it works well too. I was shocked at how much I could move things around sonically when I first used.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 30, 2013)

VSS + Good algorithmic reverb and you don't need anything else.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That's what I thought as soon as I tried it. Things just seemed more 3D. I have the demo of Phoenix Verb on the FX buss now and that's a great combo. Peter's Bricasti impulses seem to sound equally as good.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Wed Oct 30 said:


> I did a search but I couldn't find any real discussions. Is anyone using this for placement?



Yes.


----------



## Blakus (Oct 30, 2013)

I love it


----------



## schatzus (Oct 30, 2013)

On almost every bus...


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm also using instances of VSS successfully for selected instruments & sections inside VEP / MIR.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone using Virtual Sound Stage in conjunction with either EWQL Spaces or UVI Sparkverb?


----------



## schatzus (Oct 30, 2013)

Two for two. Place in VSS with ER and Spaces for verb. Wonderful to my ears.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 30, 2013)

schatzus @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> Two for two. Place in VSS with ER and Spaces for verb. Wonderful to my ears.



Place in VSS with ER and Lexicons for verb. Wonderful to my ears. 

But I am not saying that Spaces isn't good. I have not bought it so I don't know.... .


----------



## david robinson (Oct 30, 2013)

hi.
since i've changed from Snow Leopard to Mountain Lion VSS AU won't validate. anyone here can help me? j.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 30, 2013)

david robinson @ Wed Oct 30 said:


> hi.
> since i've changed from Snow Leopard to Mountain Lion VSS AU won't validate. anyone here can help me? j.



Did you message Parallax Audio support yet? [email protected]


----------



## david robinson (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks paulmatthew, will do. j.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm running Mountain Lion and had no trouble. Maybe a reinstall would help. VSS work just great under ML.
J


----------



## hawpri (Oct 30, 2013)

I use VSS with LASS. The presets for it were just about perfect.

When I upgraded to Mountain Lion I had a little trouble with VSS, too. I think it wanted the registration file to be on the desktop in order validate.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello , just wondering if anyone is using it with EW Hollywood Brass / Strings ? I did try the demo when it was first released before the presets were added and totally forgot about it until now  I just didn't get the sound I was looking for at the time , which I'm sure it was just my lack of effective use . Any thoughts from EW users ?


----------



## snattack (Oct 31, 2013)

I used VSS alot, but to my ears it produces some kind of wierd artifact, so I've almost completely removed it from my template. I'm still using it on VSL Perc (which it works great on, especially the triangle) and some of the W.W, but not on any strings or brass.


----------



## BenG (Oct 31, 2013)

SymphonicSamples @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> Hello , just wondering if anyone is using it with EW Hollywood Brass / Strings ? I did try the demo when it was first released before the presets were added and totally forgot about it until now  I just didn't get the sound I was looking for at the time , which I'm sure it was just my lack of effective use . Any thoughts from EW users ?



I am using VSS on Hollywood Strings with Spaces and it seems to work great! It really helps "glue" everything together.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 31, 2013)

snattack @ 31st October 2013 said:


> I used VSS alot, but to my ears it produces some kind of wierd artifact, so I've almost completely removed it from my template. I'm still using it on VSL Perc (which it works great on, especially the triangle) and some of the W.W, but not on any strings or brass.



Same here. It is like the sound gets muddy. I know that instruments that are placed further away don't have higher registry that that much, but VSS does something for overall sound. It helps if you narrow the stereo image of a instrument with Power pan or other plugin before putting it to VSS.

I still like VSS and use it on some situations.


----------



## Dom (Nov 4, 2013)

It can be quite magic and certainly gives a 3d image. One needs to be very careful as many positions result in an out of phase sound - not mono compatible and not broadcast compatible. But then just moving the position by one "chair" the phase is more acceptable again. 

Sometimes it can also smear the sound a bit, though I wouldn't call it muddy, if anything it makes it brighter and more edgy - a little bit messy.


----------



## ETMuz (Dec 10, 2013)

Resurrecting this to see if anyone has ever used this with a synth sound? I have this certain sound I want to be spacey but not reverb spacey if that makes sense.


----------



## Kejero (Dec 11, 2013)

snattack @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> I used VSS alot, but to my ears it produces some kind of wierd artifact, so I've almost completely removed it from my template. I'm still using it on VSL Perc (which it works great on, especially the triangle) and some of the W.W, but not on any strings or brass.



Same here. Though I plan to do some testing with purely close mic'ed strings/brass. I'm guessing that the extra process of "reposition the instrument to the middle" before positioning it in the room is hurting the sound too much.
On the few close mic'ed instruments I have tried earlier the results were pretty nice!


----------



## Polarity (Dec 18, 2013)

so, please, a (stupid maybe) question:
how many of you think that Virtual Sound Stage could improve the integration of LASS with other libraries ambients?!?
like CineSamples Sony stage, SpitFire Air or EastWest QLSO (Close/Stage mics)...

I'm interested in its use and options...
Thankyou in advance.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm using VSS with LASS and I really like what it does in terms of placement. You have to realize that VSS alone is not really enough to place LASS on a stage though, it only adds early reflections. So I still add another reverb (QL Spaces) on top of the output to make it sit with ambient libraries. I do think VSS helps make the illusion of space more convincing.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, actually it's what I'm already doing in the dedicated Cubase group channel: an instance of reverb with ER Impulse Response (one of those that came with LASS Lite)
and a Send to Reverb Tail (the same type used with other libraries).

Thanks for your answer in the meanwhile


----------

